# Post pictures of your other pets!!



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

what pets do you have, pls post pictures 









This is Mohawk He is an American/Abyssinian guinea pig mix who was rescued from horrible conditions








This is Oreo my friend had accident baby piggies, and he is an American/skinny pig mix








This is molly she’s a purebred English Golden Retriever and soon to be mom of some golden doodles!!!








This is Sophie she is a Shorkie a Yorkie Shih Tzu








This is granite he’s a pekingese poodle

I would love to see everyone else’s babies


----------



## Airie27 (Dec 11, 2020)

Ridley (rottie/border collie mix)
Theodore "Theo" (troublemaker)


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Aww there’re so cute


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

This is my Cane Corso Samson (and my daughter) and one of my bengals named Mowzer


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

here's are dogs!! we got a bunny today!! (I d not have a pic.)


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

I love the black and white ones face!


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

Airie27 said:


> View attachment 1027011
> 
> Ridley (rottie/border collie mix)
> Theodore "Theo" (troublemaker)


I love the coloring of your cat, very unusual looks like a mountain lion kind of


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

TripleK said:


> I love the black and white ones face!


thank you!


----------



## irennorth (Sep 14, 2021)

My God, what cute animals! I love them all! The guinea pig and the cat are my most favorite!  By the way, I also have a cat and a guinea pig at home. And recently, I was also given a rabbit. They are so timid but so beautiful! On the first day, I was advised to find information about how and what to feed rabbits. And recently, I came across an article Can Rabbits Eat Tomatoes? | Pawbility, which described what rabbits can eat. Most of all, I was surprised that rabbits like to eat tomatoes. I always thought that tomatoes have a toxic effect on their body, but I was wrong. That's what it means to read the information on the Internet, and you can find so much new!


----------



## J_Lynn (Sep 6, 2021)

Here’s one of our chickens, Peaches, and our pup Freya on her first birthday


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay, you asked for it. Here's the story:
From youngest to oldest.

Pic #1. My little peanut Dyna as a tiny kitten the night I adopted her. She was about 2 1/2 months old. Her owner abandoned her and the people taking care of her had to get rid of her that night or face eviction. It was either me or the pound. I couldn't say no.

Pic #2. Dyna playing peek-a-boo.

Pic #3. My baby Marilyn at 1 year old. So pretty. She's my little shadow who gives lots of kisses and gets very jealous if I pay attention to anyone else. (She also likes spankings... don't ask.)

Pic #4. Marilyn being sleepy and snuggly.

Pic #5. My buddy Puck on his first night with me. About a year old. He's a late generation bengal (though he acts full blooded). He spent the first year of his life as a stray, no shots, not neutered, and he definitely killed other cats in his past just to survive. (We were living in the middle of an over developed city, so nothing for him to hunt. He could only scavenge and compete with other strays.) He wandered into my garage that January night freezing and starving. You can see some of his whiskers had snapped right off from malnourishment. I kept him in the garage temporarily with the wood stove and I'd spend the nights with him, just until he got his shots and was neutered. Then the real work began... rehabilitation. He was dangerously violent to the other cats for a while, literally trying to kill them, and I had to keep them separated, but eventually he calmed down. This picture is of him settling down on that first night in his new bed I'd made for him in the garage. He was so happy to finally be safe and loved.

Pic #6. Puck being cute and playful.

Pic #7. Puck being scary. (It's a grainy photo but I think it's hilarious.)

Pic #8. The first time Puck didn't attack Marilyn but played with her instead, and she decided to stayed with him that night. It was the first time I didn't keep them separated. The next morning I woke up to them cuddling and bathing each other. Another grainy photo but it's such a beautiful moment. They've been inseparable ever since. They love each other so much.

Pic #9. This is Mama. 3 years old. Her name was Cyr but she didn't like it. She had kittens before I adopted her, and she only responded to Mama. So that's her name now.

Pic #10. Mama being weird.

These were all pictures from roughly 11 years ago. Now I mostly have videos. Dyna is now 10. Marilyn and Puck are both 12. Mama is 15.


----------



## Pococop (Nov 30, 2020)

They're so cute, oh my gosh! I want to get another pet too, but an unusual one, but a high breed, you know? I mean, I would like a new cat that I would like to take care of. I was looking at different breeds of cats in an article that showed some recommendations about cats. I chose the long-haired ones because they seem more beautiful to me. I'm sure you can click to read more about it, and then the details will be revealed to you that you may not have known about. Personally, I couldn't resist one, and I am already planning on getting two cats for my home


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

They are all so cute 🥰


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Pococop said:


> They are so cute!!


I agree lol


----------



## QuicksilverBetta (May 12, 2021)

Beautiful pets everyone! 
These are my lot....


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I love all these great pets everyone has! Here are mine! Magnus, Finny, Nova and rain kitty. In order.


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

I'll hop on in here if I may👀


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

This is my little sunshine! Oreo!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

I can't believe I just found this thread!
You've all got such beautiful babies!!

I think you all know of my personal critters, so I'll just post the household ones! 

This is our almost six year old guinea pig, Gabe. 
He was adopted from our local PetSmart, but they gave him to us for free since he was too old to be adopted out by them and was just sitting in the back. (Apparently they can't adopt out pigs over 6months??)
This was him with his traditional Thanksgiving feast back in November. 









These are our goldfish! Moonshine and Jack. We think Moonshine is a goldfish/koi mix unless she's got some type of fancy goldfish in her. We have no idea lol. Then Jack is just your standard looking dude. Me and my youngest brother won them at a fair years ago and we have had them for five and a half years. 









And last but certainly not least, this is Odin! He's a shihpoo (Shihtzu/poodle mix). He's about a year and a half and a rescue from the local shelter I used to work at.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love your goldfish so much!!


----------



## aquaticanimals (11 mo ago)

Airie27 said:


> View attachment 1027011
> 
> Ridley (rottie/border collie mix)
> Theodore "Theo" (troublemaker)










this is my baby girl emma, she is pathetic and needs love at all times


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Love her! 🥰 🥰 Pitbull?🥰🥰


----------



## aquaticanimals (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Love her! 🥰 🥰 Pitbull?🥰🥰


Pit bull, boxer, and rhodesian ridgeback. She’s one big bundle of cuddles and lots of barks ❤‍🩹❤‍🩹❤‍🩹


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Woah, that's certainly a mix!! 

She's absolutely precious


----------



## aquaticanimals (11 mo ago)

My dad works from home so she has company all day and gets out for walks every day, she is just a rescue with a lot of trauma, so we’re working her through it. We love her anyway! 


Rezzonit said:


> Being a good dog owner is about being responsible for your dog's well-being and behavior. Many people do not know how to do that and leave their dogs alone at home.


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

The black and white one is my six pound mutt, Twinkie. We have no idea what she is. The black and brown one is my thirteen pound border terrier mix, Bruno.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I love them both so much!! Twinkies eyes made me smile, thanks for sharing your beaudiful babies!


----------



## Noone (7 mo ago)

Well here is my lot

nitro(black and white hound mutt)
Nutmeg(treeing Tennessee brindle mutt)

































And tigress And Batman (don’t have pics)


----------



## Firefly81 (Feb 24, 2021)

In addition to my betta Jasper I also have:

a cat: Kaleb
2 African dwarf frogs- Happy and Neems
1 mystery snail: Pinky ( just got her today )

photos:


----------



## Crayawns (7 mo ago)

My babies


----------

